

Tell HN: I will work for your start-up as a designer for two weeks (SF Bay Area) - shahed

My name is Shahed Khan, I am a 16-year-old entrepreneur as well as the CEO/Co-founder of Viatask. I love designing new products and brands all the time, it's a hobby of mine. I'm looking to take on challenges and will help redesign or recreate your start-up or your website for free (sort of).<p>I will not charge you a single dime for my work. What's the catch?<p>I'm from Chicago, but will be travelling to San Francisco next Friday (Dec. 23 - Jan. 7) and will be there for meetings with investors and other like-minded entrepreneurs. I'm looking for a place to stay while I'm there, and was hoping to stay with fellow entrepreneurs or start-ups.<p>In return for lending me a couch or a floor to crash on, I will not only consult you on the design side of your company, but also help you build it. I can provide as much time as possible while I'm in SF, but please do realize I might be busy during the day, due to all the meetings and work I'm going to be doing, but I will love to help you guys whenever possible!<p>Please leave your comments/questions below, or email me at shahed@viatask.com<p>My (growing) portfolio: http://dribbble.com/shahed
======
shahed
Link: Dribbble Portfolio: <http://dribbble.com/shahed>

